# Betta fish and Dwarf crayfish



## magrathea (Dec 15, 2015)

I've heard conflicting information on whether this combo is okay. Would these work together if the crays had plenty of cover?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Short answer is "yes." I've had Dwarf Crays with my Betta for a few years. Just make sure they are the Cambarallus species. They need a place to retreat when they molt.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Like RussellTheShihTzu said, those crays are fine, just make sure you are buying the right kind. I have had Marbled and Australian red claw and they will kill any fish they can reach.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I used to be friends with this guy (ugh, poophead) and he caught crawfish from a nearby creek and kept them with his bettas (against my recommendations) and was surprised to find his fish eaten. I don't have experience with petstore dwarf crayfish but these guys were smaller than the betta and hunted him down sometime in the night.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Cambarallus (Dwarf) Crays do not have claws large enough to kill a Betta.


----------

